# IP Adresse herausfinden



## suntrop (15. Oktober 2002)

Ich habe gerade versucht meine IP Adresse herauszufinden.

Nur leider hat es nicht so funktioniert.
Wenn ich die IP eingebe, dann kommt immer eine Seite auf der
steht:

*error 400: Bad Request*
  Die angegebene URL ist syntaktisch nicht korrekt. 

Was ist "syntaktisch"?

Und wie kann ich die wirkliche IP  Adresse meiner Website 
herausfinden?




Danke.


----------



## Christoph (15. Oktober 2002)

```
ping www.tutorials.de
```


----------



## Johnny (15. Oktober 2002)

Um es vielleicht noch etwas genauer zu machen hier eine Anleitung  :

"Start" -> "Ausführen" -> "ping meine_webseite" eingeben,
wenn ein dos-fenster erscheint ist es geglückt.


----------



## suntrop (16. Oktober 2002)

Ach ihr denk das ich das nicht gewusst habe?

Stimmt hätte ich noch oben dazu schreiben sollen.


Ich habe es genauso gemacht. Aber trotzdem funktioniert es nicht.
Für google.de und web.de hat es auch funktioniert aber bei meiner 
Seite, will es nicht funktionieren.


Aber ihr wisst auch nicht was syntaktisch jetzt heißt?


----------



## Christoph (16. Oktober 2002)

syntaktischer Fehler = Verstoß gegen die Regeln der Syntax


----------



## Dario Linsky (16. Oktober 2002)

ein blick in den duden hätte schnell geholfen. 

syntaktisch [gr.]:
1. die syntax betreffend.
2. den [korrekten] satzbau betreffend.

syntax [gr.-lat.; "zusammenordnung; wortgefüge, satzgefüge"] die(sprachwissenschaftlich): 
1. lehre vom bau des satzes als teilgebiet der grammatik.
2. satzbau, [korrekte] art und weise, sprachliche elemente zu sätzen zu ordnen.
3. wissenschaftliche darstellung der syntax.

das heisst also nichts anderes, als dass der aufbau der url falsch ist. wie ist eine gültige url syntaktisch aufgebaut? 
[protokoll] :// [rechnername] . [netzwerk] . [top-level-domain] : [port] / [verzeichnis] / [dateiname]

*klugscheiss*


----------



## TyMinator (6. September 2007)

wenn du einen router hast du deine externe ip (http://www.wieistmeineip.de) genommen hast, kann es nicht funktionieren, weil du dann auf den router zugreifst


----------

